# What's cookin .......



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2011)

... this weekend. I am gonna smoke a packer brisket(14#), a corned beef brisket( pastrami ) a boston butt and two fatties. Might do a chicken if there is enough room on the smoker.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 19, 2011)

I might try smoking a tri tip instead of grilling as I normally do.  It'll be a short smoke   to med rare / med.
Tri tips were on sale this week so I picked up a couple of roasts.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 19, 2011)

i'll be smoking ribs, trout, and turkey legs this weekend, hopefully. 

i've done turkey legs before. they came out fantastic! but my ribs have sucked so far.

this will be my first attempt with trout.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2011)

My wife just called and now it is four fatties instead of two. Gonna be a crowed smoker Saturday.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 19, 2011)

what type of smoker, payman?


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 19, 2011)

This is it when it was new. Got a couple years use on it now. This one is my son's. I have a Charbroil Offset similar to this but it has a slightly smaller cook chamber and with all the stuff I am doing I am gonna use my son's.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2011)

I just tossed this on the WSM 20 minutes ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is that a cheese?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2011)

Fred, what's that round thing in the second picture?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a big hunk of Smith's Bologna. I think I have some other pics of one on here somewhere...
I scored it, slathered it with mustard and put some rub on it.
Sometimes I cube it and eat with crackers and sometimes I slice it and eat in sandwiches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yum...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2011)

The results of my weekend Q.
I gotta say, I haven't straight smoked ribs on a BBQ in a long time. They were bite off the bone tender leaving a clean bone, and moist. No foil or crutches used. I surprised myself.

I ran a fatty over to my buddy next door and they enjoyed a slice while we BSed. He told his wife, then his BIL, as they were slicing into the fatty, "You won't like that"... I thought that was funny.  I'll have to sneak him his own one of these days. They gave me some ribs that someone had given them, cooked with a grape jelly glaze. I ate them walking back home. They were pretty good. I'm not sure how they were cooked though, but they had a nice look to them. Like they were at least grilled or something. Gawd I love eating  I "taste tested" an ABT and a slice of fatty myself before going over, then ate those grape ribs walking back home, then ate a couple of more ABTs and half a rack of ribs when I got home. Life is good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure some purty meat...yummmm!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Sure some purty meat...yummmm!


 
Meat. It's what's for dinner. 
(unless you count the jalapeños as a veggie) 

Thanks Dawg


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh man!  That is a feast!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks PF.
I'm glad you and Dawgluver liked my pics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had to put corks on my forks...I kept putting holes in the computer screen.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 23, 2011)

Great looking weekend Q, pacanis!  I love your no foil ribs.  
Do you use water in your WSM?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Great looking weekend Q, pacanis! I love your no foil ribs.
> Do you use water in your WSM?


 
Well thank you, sir. 
No, no water. It's filled with sand. No fuss, no muss... except for changing the foil covering the sand every now and then.
Yeah, I was really happy with the ribs. Especially not having smoked ribs in a while.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2011)

oh baby that looks great! nce job, pac. 

i'm hoping to get my smoking in this weekend. got 2 racks, 8 sausages, a load of sweet banana peppers, and a bunch of trout ready.

thinking about picking up bologna.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, Tom!
Sweet banana peppers? Sounds like something I'll have to try. Do you slice them then and add to dishes, or eat as is?


----------

